# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Đam mê

## itanium7000

"Cuộc đời là hành trình đến với cái chết..."

Thật vậy, cuộc đời là một hành trình. Mỗi người có một con đường dài ngắn khác nhau, dù thẳng tắp hay loằng ngoằng thì đều phải tuân theo một nguyên tắc thiết kế của cuộc sống đó là đích đến cái chết. Mình không thích cái đích đó cho lắm.

Hôm nay không phải vì buồn mà viết, cũng chưa hẳn đã vui quá mà viết mà là do mình nhìn rõ hơn, xa hơn con đường phía trước nên cần lưu lại vài dòng để làm hành trang cho đoạn đường tiếp theo. Nó đơn giản chỉ là đoạn đường phía trước chứ không phải là gì ghê gớm gian nan chông gai gì cả. Vì xét cho cùng thì đoạn đường nào mà chẳng lắm gian truân.

Chuyện hôm nay mình muốn viết đó là 'đam mê'. Đam mê là gì? Tất nhiên mình có khái niệm cho nó nhưng vẫn thử vào google để search. Vậy là google vẫn cho ra google instant search của từ khóa này. Chứng tỏ có rất nhiều người tìm kiếm nó. Mà đúng thôi, vô số từ khóa đã quá phổ biến, kiếm từ gì mà chẳng có. Một hành động hơi thừa một tí. Tuy nhiên theo khái niệm riêng của mình thì đam mê là sự tự nguyện thực hiện một chuỗi các vấn đề để tạo nên một kết quả nhất định thuộc một lĩnh vực nào đó. Một người có thể có rất nhiều đam mê.

Đam mê xếp sau một vài thứ có vẻ giống nó, những thứ đó là: tình (tình mẫu/phụ tử/anh chị em, tình yêu), lý tưởng...

Nếu như mình noi theo lời dạy của Phật tổ Thích Ca Mâu Ni đã nói trong Tứ Diệu Đế về nguyên nhân dẫn đến sự khổ thì 'đam mê' là một yếu tố số một, yếu tố khổng lồ đưa con người ta đến với khổ đế. Bởi vì những gì làm nên "ta", làm nên bản thân sẽ tuân theo nguyên tắc sinh lão bện tử, vì lý do nào đó phải xa lìa hoặc không được tiếp cận với điều mình thích và dẫn đến đau khổ, cho bản thân và có thể cho cả người khác. Có lẽ cũng vì thế mà đâu đó ai đã viết lời bài hát "Đam mê ơi tha thứ hết cho người...".

Vậy vì sao lại có đam mê, nó từ đâu đến?

Mình từ nhỏ chỉ tiếp xúc với đất, với cây cối, ruộng đồng, tôm cá và đêm đêm đèn dầu. Năm 11 tuổi chỗ mình bắt đầu có điện và cả một thế giới mới đặt vào gia đình mình qua chiếc tivi màu nội địa 14 inch. Khoảng nửa năm sau đó, lần đầu tiên mình tháo cái tivi ra và ấn tượng mạnh mẽ, đúng hơn là vô cùng mạnh mẽ, board điện tử đầy IC, điện trở, tụ điện v...made in japan. Từ nhỏ chưa bao giờ thấy những thứ đẹp như thế. Câu hỏi lớn đầu tiên trong đời đó là: Tại sao người ta biết làm ra những thứ đó và làm ra bằng cách nào. Mình đã tiêu tốn quãng thời gian cấp 2, cấp 3 để trả lời cho một câu hỏi. Tiêu tốn vài năm sau đó cho một vài mong muốn thử nghiệm. Đó là một trong những đam mê của mình: Điện tử.

Cuối những năm 90 trên tivi hay phát chương trình "Sự lựa chọn cho tương lai" (hình như vào buổi trưa). Nhìn những chiếc máy vi tính, những chiếc palm pilot (một thiết bị PDA thời đó) sao mà có ma lực mạnh mẽ thế. Chợt nhìn lại cái Casio FX-500A của mình thấy buồn thiu. Đến tận bây giờ vẫn săn lùng mà chưa kiếm được cái palm pilot nào. Đó là thời gian mình ý thức về Công nghệ thông tin. Cái gì mà công nghệ thông tin - với mình lúc đó là các hình ảnh phức tạp hiển thị trên các thiết bị hiện đại. Do không có máy tính nên suốt ngày chỉ biết viết thuật toán ra giấy và rồi nghiện viết, cái gì cũng thuật toán, tưởng chừng như nó có thể thay đổi thế giới hôm nay và ngày mai. Con đường học hành cuối cùng theo nghĩa trường lớp của mình cũng là CNTT.

Cũng trong thời gian này mình thèm khát âm nhạc kinh khủng. Luôn mơ về một đôi loa, có loa bass, có loa treble. Một cái amplifier có graphic equalizer để điều chỉnh âm sắc của nhạc cụ, giọng ca sĩ...Tuy nhiên thực tế thì khác. Mình có một cái loa chứ không phải đôi loa, do mình tự làm. Nó là cái hộp bìa carton gắn một cái loa bass cũ, một cái loa treble nhỏ và một cái mạch HA1392 (nó hỏng lại thay bằng LA4440). Nguồn âm thanh là một cái đài bằng tí hon to hơn cái băng một tí của Trung Quốc mà mất hẳn cái cửa băng. Nghe Phi Nhung, Chế Linh sướng tai không thể tả! Nói đến đây chợt nhớ đến một số thằng bạn xa xưa mười mấy năm chưa gặp lại.  Âm nhạc có phải đam mê của mình không? Không biết.

Đối với bản thân mình thì nhìn theo một góc nhỏ nào đó thì âm nhạc là một trong nhiều lý do dẫn mình đến đam mê điện tử. Nhưng nhiều khi không hẳn thế. Bốn năm trước mình có tiếp xúc với một số khí tài quân sự điện tử và từ đó lao vào nghiên cứu vi điều khiển, CPLD, FPGA, mua đủ thứ board và linh kiện và thử nghiệm đủ thứ, cũng chưa có gì là hài lòng vì còn quá nhiều gian nan.

Bố mình là thợ cơ khí của xưởng sửa chữa khí tài quân sự quân khu 4. Từ nhỏ mình được tiếp xúc với rất nhiều thể loại súng ống, xe tăng, cơ khí đủ thể loại thế mà không hề thích cơ khí tí nào. Lúc học CNTT thì học thế nhưng đầu óc cứ chăm chăm vào điện tử. Nhưng mấy năm gần đây, mê cơ khi điên cuồng. Đây cũng là đam mê chết người nhất vì tốn tiền, rất tốn tiền. Một chi tiết cơ khí nhỏ thôi nhưng không thể cưỡng lại được góc cạnh sắc nét của nó, ánh kim loại ma mị có thể khiến đồng tiền trở nên gần vô nghĩa...

Có ai không có đam mê không?

Có lẽ là có, nhưng giờ đi ngủ đã, nhạc đang đến đoạn hay quá, thưởng thưởng để ngủ rồi bữa nào phê phê viết tiếp.

PS: Mình còn có một đam mê lớn nữa đó là gái đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, duonghoang, Ga con, giaiphapcnc, Huudong, imechavn, katerman, Mr.L, nguyencnc86, taih2, writewin

----------


## duonghoang

--- Đàn ông không mê gái đẹp thì mê gì nữa bác?? ^^

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, ba bác có chung niềm đam mê  :Big Grin:

----------


## writewin

gái đẹp ko hẳng nhìn vào là thích, có mấy em đẹp thì có đẹp đó nhưng nhìn vào chẳng có cảm tình và thích tí nào cả ^^, chỉ khoái chọc mấy em sinh viên đi qua đi lại xưởng thôi ^^, 

đọc bài bác em thấy em cũng giống bác ghê,ba em cũng là kỹ sư cơ khí cho nên tiếp xúc với cơ khí từ nhỏ mà nhỏ đâu biết j về điện tử, chỉ giỏi chơi điện tử ( game) ^^, còn lại là phá phách mấy con robot của mấy đứa hàng xóm với ra di ô của ông chú, mê mẩn miết mà vẩn ko hiểu nguyên lý hoạt động của nó, lơn lên học điện tử rồi mới biết đơn giản, 

em thì cũng học khá treo ngoe so với đam mê của mình, cấp 3 học lớp chuyên toán lý mà tham gia vô đội tuyển sinh học ^^, học xong cấp 3 tiếp tục cố gắn đam mê theo điện tử rốt cuộc ra đời lại làm công nghệ thông tin, ^^, vừa học vừa giúp xếp mấy việc phay tiện lặt vặt trong xưởng, tiếp xúc lại với cơ khí của gia đình đam ra nghiện ^^, nhiều lúc mê mẩn mấy chi tiết cơ khí, trông nó đẹp làm sao, nhất là các đường tiện trên sắt cứng, ôi vuốt nó còn sướng hơn vuốt chân dài ^^, h thì kiếm cơm bằng cơ khí + điện tử + và CNTT ( lắp ráp máy CNC)

----------

itanium7000, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

Fr4 có 2 bác tuấn cả 2 bác viết chuyện XXX đều hay  :Wink:  người mà không có đam me thì đáng tiếc  
nói đến gái . nhất là mấy em sv , thế quái nào tối  qua gần 12h đêm em đi bộ về nhà ngang qua bãi đất  , chố đấy cũng vắng ngay có 2 em sinh viên đang .................ngồi t........è  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   thấy em di qua 2 em cươi rúc rích =)  em giả vờ tỉnh bơ đi qua rồi chợt quay đầu lại giả vờ   tìm đồ    :Wink: .......

----------


## solero

Em cũng giống bác có rất nhiều đam mê. Xe cộ, âm thanh,công nghệ, ảnh ọt, điện tử, điện lạnh, cơ khí, điều khiển, RC...

và bây giờ em như này...  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, emptyhb, mig21, Nam CNC, taih2, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng thấy lời đâu không thấy , hứa hẹn lấy đồ nợ mấy chục triệu đây  , còn mấy cha khác cũng hứa hẹn nợ mình mấy chục tr nữa . Cái forum 
gì mà nợ lòng vòng thấy ghê , đam mê rồi mệt đây. Trời !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

Cũng vì trót mê món này mà tiền trong tài khoản em cứ đầy rồi lại vơi.  :Frown:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Cũng vì trót mê món này mà tiền trong tài khoản em cứ đầy rồi lại vơi.


 nó phải vơi rồi nó mới lại đầy được

----------


## solero

> Cũng vì trót mê món này mà tiền trong tài khoản em cứ đầy rồi lại vơi.


Tài khoản em nó chưa bao giờ đầy. Nó chỉ vơi ít hay vơi nhiêu thôi hic hic

----------


## anhxco

> Tài khoản em nó chưa bao giờ đầy. Nó chỉ vơi ít hay vơi nhiêu thôi hic hic


hihi, chưa cạn là tốt rồi, tk của mình cứ lên chút lại cạn!!  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

Với em đầy là được + tiền, vơi là bị trừ tiền.

Giá như chỉ có đầy mà không có với  :Wink: )

----------


## Tuấn

> Fr4 có 2 bác tuấn cả 2 bác viết chuyện XXX đều hay  người mà không có đam me thì đáng tiếc  
> nói đến gái . nhất là mấy em sv , thế quái nào tối  qua gần 12h đêm em đi bộ về nhà ngang qua bãi đất  , chố đấy cũng vắng ngay có 2 em sinh viên đang .................ngồi t........è   thấy em di qua 2 em cươi rúc rích =)  em giả vờ tỉnh bơ đi qua rồi chợt quay đầu lại giả vờ   tìm đồ   .......


Để em kể các cụ nghe chuyện có thật của mấy cha đi lính nhá  :Smile: 

Hồi oánh nhau biên giới Việt Trung, trên chuyến xe ấy có 2 anh lính về phép thăm nhà. Ngồi gần có một cô gái mà em nghe kể lại là rất chi là xinh. Dưng mà cũng rứt là kiêu các cụ ạ. Hai  anh lính kia bắt chuyện kiểu gì cũng ... không được. Hai anh này..,. tức lắm. Quân bành trướng các ông còn chả sợ, về đây lạ bị con bé này... bắt nạt.

Đến chỗ nghỉ. Thấy cô gái vội vội vàng vàng chạy ra khu đất phía sau nhà rồi ngồi thụp xuống.... Một anh lính nhanh tay chụp hòn đá to tướng, xông thẳng vào... quát:

- Đứng im..... mày làm gì ở đây
- Dạ... dạ.. cô gái lắp bắp... em... đái ạ.
- Ừ, đái thì được, tưởng mày ỉa thì ông ... ném chết  :Smile:

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, cnclaivung, lkcnc, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## biết tuốt

Cuối cùng a lính cũng bắt cô gái lên tiếng mà lại phải vâng dạ đàng hoàng  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, em tiếp cái đoạn 2 anh lính về phép, bi chừ đến cái đoạn trả phép ạ ( sorry chủ thớt, tại bác Biêt tuốt bác í khơi mào cái chuyện gặp con gái đi.. tè ạ)

Đầu năm, hai anh lính nhà ta trên đường về đơn vị ( các anh lính bao giờ cũng đi 2 người, cho nó vui ạ, chắc giống mấy cha đi bãi chọn đồ  :Smile:  ) Trên xe lại có một cô gái rứt là xinh đẹp, cô này cũng lại đi một mình,, thế mới hay. Mà chuyện con gái đi một mình, lại còn xinh đẹp nữa thì đương nhiên phải kiêu roài. Hai anh lính bắt chuyện.... không được. Tức tiếp  :Smile: 

Roài một anh bắt đầu ngắm nghía và ... nhận ra thì là mà gò má cô này càng lúc càng ... đỏ. Ngồi thì không yên. Chít mầy roài he he. Cô bé này chắc tết vừa rồi ăn uống quá đà, tào tháo đuổi đây.

Thế là... một anh bèn bảo anh kia:

- chết rồi mày ơi, tao ăn phải cái gì... khó tiêu, bi chừ... bụng ấm ách quá, còn bao lâu nữa mới đến chỗ nghỉ hả mày ?
- Còn ... lâu đấy. Tao bảo cho một mánh nhá. Muốn nhịn được lâu thì mày... giựt lấy cái tóc ở gáy, rồi cho vào mũi... ngoáy một cái. Hết ngay

Cô gái xinh đẹp nghe được, liền lén lén ... nhổ cái tóc, rồi cho vào mũi... hắt xì.....  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Gamo, itanium7000, taih2

----------


## itanium7000

Hôm nay thấy có cha bán cái CB400 ngon quá, lòng tham lại trỗi dậy...

----------


## Tuấn

> "Cuộc đời là hành trình đến với cái chết..."
> 
> Thật vậy, cuộc đời là một hành trình. Mỗi người có một con đường dài ngắn khác nhau, dù thẳng tắp hay loằng ngoằng thì đều phải tuân theo một nguyên tắc thiết kế của cuộc sống đó là đích đến cái chết. Mình không thích cái đích đó cho lắm.
> 
> Hôm nay không phải vì buồn mà viết, cũng chưa hẳn đã vui quá mà viết mà là do mình nhìn rõ hơn, xa hơn con đường phía trước nên cần lưu lại vài dòng để làm hành trang cho đoạn đường tiếp theo.


Em kể các bác nghe cái đám ma bà dì em nhá.

Bà dì em đã nghỉ hưu mấy năm, trước bà ấy là giáo viên. Người Quảng trị, sống và dạy học cũng ở đấy. Bà ấy mất khi tuổi chưa đến 70. Mất khá đột ngột.

Hôm đưa tang, theo lệ xe chạy một vòng quanh thị xã chào từ biệt. Em rợn người khi nhìn hàng học sinh mặc đồng phục dài kinh khủng đứng làm 2 hàng, một ở tim đường, một bên lề. Về đến làng cũng thế. Học sinh cũ của bà ấy đứng bạt ngàn bãi tha ma.

Về đến nhà, nhìn đám học sinh cũ họ từ các phương trời lặn lội về viếng mà em nghĩ: sống như thế mới là sông chứ.

Thằng con trai bà dì có một câu viếng mẹ nghe rất đúng các bác ạ, mẹ nó dạy: Con người sinh ra không phải để tan biến đi như một hạt cát vô danh. Họ sinh ra để in dấu lại trên mặt đất và in dấu lại trong trái tim người khác.

----------

CBNN, Huudong, nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Con người sinh ra không phải để tan biến đi như một hạt cát vô danh. Họ sinh ra để in dấu lại trên mặt đất và in dấu lại trong trái tim người khác.


Em ngưỡng mộ câu nói này  :Big Grin: .

----------


## itanium7000

Hôm nay có dấu hiệu bị cảm lạnh, vào cửa hàng mua thuốc gặp một anh khách vào kêu em dược sỹ:
- Em ơi bán cho anh lọ xi (C)
Tần ngần 1 giây, ẻm trả lời:
- Anh ơi em không bán xi đánh giày ạ...

Mua thuốc xong chạy ngay vào quán matxa chân gần nhà, vừa vào vừa run...chỉ hy vọng đừng có gặp cái em béo quen thuộc đó. Trời thương mình, gặp ngay cái em xinh nhất ***y số 1 của quán. Xong, từ nay sẽ tìm mọi thủ đoạn để setup với ẻm  :Big Grin:  hê hê.

----------


## itanium7000

Đau đầu với các ray trượt con lăn và BT30 ATC.

----------


## itanium7000

Hôm nay nhận cái báo giá chính hãng Japan. Shock nặng, từng đó tiền đủ mua một cái CNC công nghiệp khá ngon cho trình độ DIY rồi, mà còn đủ mua cái Matiz đời 2009 ấy chứ  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

món gì vậy chú ? mấy chú quen giá ve chai rồi nên mới biết được sự thật thì sốc nặng à ? hehehe , em từng mua hàng mới nên đỡ sốc rồi.

----------


## itanium7000

> món gì vậy chú ? mấy chú quen giá ve chai rồi nên mới biết được sự thật thì sốc nặng à ? hehehe , em từng mua hàng mới nên đỡ sốc rồi.


Lúc nào hốt được em nó về em chụp ảnh cho bác xem.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác nói nhỏ cho em biết có khi bác hốt được nhanh hơn.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Tuấn

Hàng chính hãng thì chát lắm bác ạ, các bác đừng cười chứ mấy cái tương tự dư lày này em mua vào 1,2 củ/ chiếc đây ạ :

----------


## thuhanoi

Đồ chính hãng, chổ em mua 1 bộ servo 1KW không có cáp kèm theo đã 150 tr rồi

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Tuấn anh chém dữ dội quá , SMC japan ,sản xuất tại singapore cũng không có giá đó đâu anh... còn đi bãi nói thiệt em lụm miễn phí dưới đất hoài , còn không thì 5-10K 1 em lựa đẹp lung linh mới lấy.

----------


## Tuấn

> Anh Tuấn anh chém dữ dội quá , SMC japan ,sản xuất tại singapore cũng không có giá đó đâu anh... còn đi bãi nói thiệt em lụm miễn phí dưới đất hoài , còn không thì 5-10K 1 em lựa đẹp lung linh mới lấy.


biết ngay là bác lại cười em mà  :Smile:  khách bên em có dùng đồ japan đâu bác  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Không ra-băng thì lại gờ-mờ-ni rồi. Mà của cụ đắt vậy chắc nó truyền dẫn thứ gì đắt lắm ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu germany thì là festo thôi anh , ngày trước em có bán hàng thì hàng festo đắt hơn 1 xíu , còn không thì paker của USA thôi. Mà sao đắt thế hay khách nó muốn đắt như vậy nó mới tin ???hehehe

----------


## Tuấn

Vâng, hàng festo, em không có ý định khoe khoang gì, chỉ là muốn khẳng định đồ 2nd ngon ngon anh em mình mua được giá rẻ thì chế máy nó quá ngon bổ rẻ mà thôi ạ, mà thôi chót mang tiếng, các bác cười em rồi thì em chém tiếp luôn, cả nhà biết loại dây thít buộc dây điện này chứ ạ ?  cứ 1-2 tấc buộc 1 sợt, cái máng điện 200 dây buộc 3 lớp dây nhoằng cái hết 1 túi, giá của nó là 6k/sợi ạ, một túi 1000 sợi, một thùng cạc tông 20 túi là bằng con SH rồi ạ, vứt ra đường không nhiều người nhặt  :Smile: 

Hính em nó đây:

----------


## Nam CNC

6K 1 sợi đắt thiệt hehe , nhưng hàng xịn thì không bị lão hoá sớm đâu , chứ mấy em china thì 2-3 năm bứt 1 phát đứt liền. .... mà ai mua cho anh thế ? mua chi nhiều vậy anh ?

----------


## Tuấn

> 6K 1 sợi đắt thiệt hehe , nhưng hàng xịn thì không bị lão hoá sớm đâu , chứ mấy em china thì 2-3 năm bứt 1 phát đứt liền. .... mà ai mua cho anh thế ? mua chi nhiều vậy anh ?


Hì, bọn em lắp máy cho thiên hạ mà bác  :Smile:  Trước đây người ta còn chấp nhận lắp máng điện nằm ngang, dây thít nào cũng được, vì cáp nó nằm trong máng, mấy năm gần đây có cái chuẩn quái gì ấy, thiên hạ đua nhau lắp máng nằm đứng, như cái vách tường ấy, máng lưới bác ạ, thế nên mới phát sinh ra phải mua cái dây này. Hơi axit mỗi ngày xả ra cộng với hơi nóng bốc lên dây thít thường không chịu được ạ.

Một con máy cùi như thế này cũng cần vài chục túi dây buộc roài ợ, trông đểu đểu có mấy cái servo với cả ray trượt thui mà mấy thằng tây nó bán cho người nhà mình cả trăm tỷ một con máy đấy bác ạ. Em không mong nhà mình có bác nào làm được cả con máy, chỉ cần có bác đủ gan gia công được cái thớt rót là đã ngon lắm rồi, 800k tiền euro một cái thớt bác ạ ( 2 cái cục vuông vuông cao cao nằm cạnh nhau ở cuối ảnh ấy ạ, có nhõn một con servo với cây vitme trên đỉnh, khi nâng công suất máy, họ cần thêm các thớt này ạ ), đủ cho một cơ sở làm máy cnc nâng cấp nhà xưởng roài  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

800k ero  chu choa đắt vậy mấy bác nhà mềnh sờ vào mà run tay, hơn nữa họ đang quen mua bằng ero bây giờ mua bằng tiền đồng thấy rẻ quá lại sinh nghi k mua đâu

----------


## nhatson

> nếu germany thì là festo thôi anh , ngày trước em có bán hàng thì hàng festo đắt hơn 1 xíu , còn không thì paker của USA thôi. Mà sao đắt thế hay khách nó muốn đắt như vậy nó mới tin ???hehehe


trách nhiệm sau bán hàng nửa đó cụ nam, ví dụ mấy chiếc xe này
http://dantri.com.vn/o-to-xe-may/han...uy-1025997.htm

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

đây là những điều mà VN mình chưa bán được đồ có giá trị cao, đôi lúc cạnh tranh anh em bán giá thấp và sát giá , nhưng sau đó có vấn đề thì thường là qua loa , và mất tiêu luôn , rốt cuộc anh em VN mình dần hình thành thích mua đồ rẻ rồi tự xử , nhưng có làm việc kinh doanh thì biết , lúc ấy ước mơ mua đồ tốt , dịch vụ tốt dù giá có cao thì ít nhất anh em mình không mất thời gian , thừa thời gian làm cái khác tốt hơn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

6k/sợi.
Nghe như hồi đó em chơi RC giá nó cũng tầm tầm thế.
Các bác ra chợ trời mua có mấy K bit 1000 sợi.. nên chưa biết thế nào. Gì được 2-3 năm?, em dùng loại này thít mạnh tay cái là đứt, khi dùng phải hẹ nhàng nâng niu. Còn không làm gì cả, để năm sau dùng thì mới bẻ cong vào nó đã gãy rồi ấy chứ. Loại màu đen còn thảm hơn nữa kìa  :Embarrassment: 
Còn cái 6k/sợi ấy.. em kéo nó giãn dài ra gấp đôi mà không chịu đứt. Còn khi chơi với hoá chất thì em chưa biết.

Về dây điện thì.. ôi chu choa.. ai chơi máy nhiều sẽ hiểu. Lúc trước em hay sửa chửa (chỉ ngồi chỉ tay 5 ngón thôi ạ) mấy con máy ép đùn trong công ty, khoản dây điện là đau đầu nhất. Dây tốt và đủ công suất thì không thiếu. Chỉ thiếu dây chịu được dầu thôi. Nếu dùng dây thông thường thì chỉ 3-6 tháng là cứng như APS ấy, máy nó chạy kéo phát đứt, dùng dây chịu dầu của taiwan (thằng bán nó bảo chịu được dầu) cũng chỉ kéo dài được 2 năm. Em đi mua dây rác thảy tháo trong máy ra.. chơi tới bến không thấy hỏng.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Em thấy trong các trò nghịch ngợm, chế máy là tốn ít xiền hơn và bổ ích hơn các trò khác ạ. Mấy cha ham câu cá cũng tốn xiền, một buổi đi câu quanh nhà cũng vài trăm đến 1 củ. Mấy cha đi phượt cũng tốn lắm thứ xiền với lị vô số thời gian, mấy cha chơi ảnh còn hâm hơn, núp núp rúc rúc ngụy trang như thật kê máy chụp mấy con chim, con cò, gái chạy rông đầy đường thì không chụp, rõ khổ, mà đồ chơi cũng có rẻ đâu ạ, mấy cha độ xe như lão Nam cnc thì ui thui tốn lắm lắm ạ, lão này mà phởn lên làm con xế địa hình vác sang Malai đua thì chắc bằng mấy con máy cnc. Thôi em cứ túc tắc nhịn ăn quà sáng, dành tiền mua đồ chế máy cho nó lành, chế được thì quá tốt, chế không được mềnh còn bán được sắt vụn he he he he  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, ppgas

----------


## itanium7000

> Em thấy trong các trò nghịch ngợm, chế máy là tốn ít xiền hơn và bổ ích hơn các trò khác ạ. Mấy cha ham câu cá cũng tốn xiền, một buổi đi câu quanh nhà cũng vài trăm đến 1 củ. Mấy cha đi phượt cũng tốn lắm thứ xiền với lị vô số thời gian, mấy cha chơi ảnh còn hâm hơn, núp núp rúc rúc ngụy trang như thật kê máy chụp mấy con chim, con cò, gái chạy rông đầy đường thì không chụp, rõ khổ, mà đồ chơi cũng có rẻ đâu ạ, mấy cha độ xe như lão Nam cnc thì ui thui tốn lắm lắm ạ, lão này mà phởn lên làm con xế địa hình vác sang Malai đua thì chắc bằng mấy con máy cnc. Thôi em cứ túc tắc nhịn ăn quà sáng, dành tiền mua đồ chế máy cho nó lành, chế được thì quá tốt, chế không được mềnh còn bán được sắt vụn he he he he


Dân chơi ảnh khi bị dính thì hay gọi là "nhảy hố vôi", còn mê cơ điện tử thì không biết gọi là hố gì các bác nhỉ  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Dân chơi ảnh khi bị dính thì hay gọi là "nhảy hố vôi", còn mê cơ điện tử thì không biết gọi là hố gì các bác nhỉ


Thì gọi là hố đen bác ạ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy dính cơ khí kiểu này gọi hố gì , em thì khoái cái câu cửa miệng của gà mờ chắc là Hố Shit gần đúng với ( Holy shit ) hehehe

----------


## itanium7000

Cái này có thể gọi là "trẻ không chơi, già đổ đốn". Thôi thì đang trẻ cố mà chơi cho đến tận cùng nha các bác.

----------

Gamo, jimmyli, Luyến, Nam CNC, nguyencnc86, ppgas

----------


## itanium7000

Cuối cùng là quyết định mua máy nguyên chiếc, DIY thật khổ mà thật lâu, có những vẫn đề không giải quyết được. Thực sự thì từ năm 2010-2011 em đã tham gia vào cái diễn đàn "chuối" (các bác thường hay nói tới). Nhưng cho đến nay em chưa bắt tay vào làm một cái CNC nào bởi đọc nhiều và thấy sẽ vấp phải nhiều thứ không giải quyết được, thiếu thốn.

----------


## zentic

Tui thấy vậy cũng khỏe, diy cnc là Bác phải đam mê dữ lắm, nó giống như các thể loại giải trí khác ( chơi game chẳng hạn), mỗi ngày Bác dành cho nó 1 ít thời gian - ngắm, sờ, hay làm một tí về nó là tui cảm thấy đã rùi - Bác biết đến cnc chắc cũng được 5 năm rồi, vậy kinh nghiệm Bác đi coi máy khỏi phải bàn nữa, chúc Bác mua được một con máy ưng ý

----------


## Tuấn

> Cuối cùng là quyết định mua máy nguyên chiếc, DIY thật khổ mà thật lâu, có những vẫn đề không giải quyết được. Thực sự thì từ năm 2010-2011 em đã tham gia vào cái diễn đàn "chuối" (các bác thường hay nói tới). Nhưng cho đến nay em chưa bắt tay vào làm một cái CNC nào bởi đọc nhiều và thấy sẽ vấp phải nhiều thứ không giải quyết được, thiếu thốn.


DIY có cái thích của DIY chứ bác  :Stick Out Tongue:  có vứn đề chưa giải quyết được thì quẳng lên đây, bà con xúm vào chứ sao lại bỏ hử bác  :Smile:

----------


## ktshung

> Cuối cùng là quyết định mua máy nguyên chiếc, DIY thật khổ mà thật lâu, có những vẫn đề không giải quyết được. Thực sự thì từ năm 2010-2011 em đã tham gia vào cái diễn đàn "chuối" (các bác thường hay nói tới). Nhưng cho đến nay em chưa bắt tay vào làm một cái CNC nào bởi đọc nhiều và thấy sẽ vấp phải nhiều thứ không giải quyết được, thiếu thốn.


Có lẽ bác chủ nên đổi tên topic thành "Niềm vui" đi. Chứ đam mê mà bỏ giữa chừng thì chắc chưa đúng lắm ....  :Wink:

----------


## itanium7000

Để phục vụ đam mê em quyết định rút ngắn thời gian và nâng cao chất lượng bằng việc trang bị máy móc tử tế một tí chứ không phải bỏ giữa chừng đâu các bác yên tâm. Em vẫn còn gắn bó với diễn đàn và các bác lâu dài.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác diy thì anh em xúm vào phụ tí là xong ấy mà. Bỏ nửa chừng chi vậy bác?

Em còn nhớ là để ráp xong con CNC đầu tiên, em mất 1 tuần. Làm bằng MDF, chạy máy phay gỗ cầm tay hú như gì, vẽ đường tròn thành eclipse.
(Con thứ 3 mất 6 tháng => cái hại của việc nghe mấy cha này đấu chưởng, làm mình cũng ham hố, đua đòi)

Bây giờ bác ráp thì lên chi tiết đi, phần nào to quá thì đưa ông CKD cắt Oxy gas/plasma. Phần cần chính xác qua năn nỉ cụ Nam làm giùm. Khung xong thì ráp lên lẹ ấy mà? Chừng 1-2 tuần là xong?
Bác ở SG thì mời em cà phê đi, cuối tuần em qua làm cu li phụ bác.

----------

itanium7000, taih2

----------


## itanium7000

Hôm nay hẹn hò với bác *Tuấn* nhưng lúc đó em đang ngủ nên không biết anh gọi (thói quen ngủ xuyên ngày chủ nhật). Rất xin lỗi anh! Hy vọng gặp anh vào dịp khác gần đây.

----------

huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## imechavn

Kinh nghiệm kiềm chế đam mê là đưa hết tiền cho vợ, mỗi lúc thấy đồ hay nghĩ đến chuyện trình bầy với vợ để lấy tiền đầu tư thì đam mê lại vụt tắt ngay thôi.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Hôm nay hẹn hò với bác *Tuấn* nhưng lúc đó em đang ngủ nên không biết anh gọi (thói quen ngủ xuyên ngày chủ nhật). Rất xin lỗi anh! Hy vọng gặp anh vào dịp khác gần đây.


Hì, chiều chủ nhật tới bác nhá, buổi sáng em phải dạy bơi cho đệ tử út nhà em ( tiết kiệm được 2 chai mua đồ về chế  :Smile: , để em rủ thêm mấy cha chém gió nữa tụ tập cho vui  :Smile: 




> Kinh nghiệm kiềm chế đam mê là đưa hết tiền cho vợ, mỗi lúc thấy đồ hay nghĩ đến chuyện trình bầy với vợ để lấy tiền đầu tư thì đam mê lại vụt tắt ngay thôi.


Cụ Imechavn, lâu quá không gặp, tay cụ ổn rồi chứ ? chủ nhật tới bia hông  :Smile: 

Bớ các cụ Hà lội và xung quanh, lâu òi chả bia bọt là làm sao hử  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Cụ Itanium 7000 cho ý kiến chôt vụ tụ tập chiều chủ nhật tới nhá, cụ Ok thì địa điểm đâu đó gần chỗ cụ luôn ợ  :Smile:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## imechavn

to *Tuấn* tay em ổn rồi, giờ 2 tay như một. Các bác ngồi đâu báo trước cho em một ngày em để em tham gia.

----------


## itanium7000

Mai vẫn bia bình thường chứ bác *Tuấn*, bác *imechavn* nhỉ? Hai bác có số các anh em khác thì hẹn họ luôn cho đông vui.

----------


## Tuấn

> Mai vẫn bia bình thường chứ bác *Tuấn*, bác *imechavn* nhỉ? Hai bác có số các anh em khác thì hẹn họ luôn cho đông vui.


Yes Sir, mai trước khi đi em alo bác nhé  :Smile:  Kiếm chỗ nào mát mát thêm két bia là chuẩn ợ  :Smile:

----------


## CNC24H.COM

> Em kể các bác nghe cái đám ma bà dì em nhá.
> 
> Bà dì em đã nghỉ hưu mấy năm, trước bà ấy là giáo viên. Người Quảng trị, sống và dạy học cũng ở đấy. Bà ấy mất khi tuổi chưa đến 70. Mất khá đột ngột.
> 
> Hôm đưa tang, theo lệ xe chạy một vòng quanh thị xã chào từ biệt. Em rợn người khi nhìn hàng học sinh mặc đồng phục dài kinh khủng đứng làm 2 hàng, một ở tim đường, một bên lề. Về đến làng cũng thế. Học sinh cũ của bà ấy đứng bạt ngàn bãi tha ma.
> 
> Về đến nhà, nhìn đám học sinh cũ họ từ các phương trời lặn lội về viếng mà em nghĩ: sống như thế mới là sông chứ.
> 
> Thằng con trai bà dì có một câu viếng mẹ nghe rất đúng các bác ạ, mẹ nó dạy: Con người sinh ra không phải để tan biến đi như một hạt cát vô danh. Họ sinh ra để in dấu lại trên mặt đất và in dấu lại trong trái tim người khác.


Khâm phục bà dì bác!

----------


## itanium7000

Một thiếu sót, một thiệt thòi cho diễn đàn chúng ta là thiếu đi một phần quan trọng của cuộc sống: Các bóng hồng! Liệu lúc nào đó có hot girl nào vào diễn đàn để chia sẻ việc chế máy CNC không các bác nhỉ?!

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## thang1402

> Đúng thấy lời đâu không thấy , hứa hẹn lấy đồ nợ mấy chục triệu đây  , còn mấy cha khác cũng hứa hẹn nợ mình mấy chục tr nữa . Cái forum 
> gì mà nợ lòng vòng thấy ghê , đam mê rồi mệt đây. Trời !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


các bác nhăcs e mới nhớ cũng vì đam mê chế máy cnc mà em đã mất toi 3 tháng lương rồi, mà mới dừng lại ở gom đồ thôi còn chờ tháng lương thứ 4 để hoàn thiện. đam mê ơi là đam mê nó là cái gì mà bao nhiêu người lâm vào nợ nần cũng vì đam mê thế nhỉ?

----------


## Nam CNC

em mà biết bóng hồng nào trong hình làm CNC thì em tới nhà hướng dẫn ráp máy thoả mãn.... đam mê mệt luôn.

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, itanium7000

----------


## Gamo

Mày hướng dẫn ráp máy hay ráp hình vậy? :Cool:

----------


## itanium7000

*Nam CNC* bán và hướng dẫn lắp ráp spindle luôn  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

kệ tao nha gà mờ , tao ráp cái gì thì ráp miễn là bóng hồng thỏa mãn là phê rồi hehehe , nhìn cái hình cuối mà tao cũng nhịn không được luôn chứ nói gì liếm lưỡi , chắc hứng cả xô nước miếng ấy.

----------


## cnclaivung

nể cái thằng nào chộp được cái pic dưới mới là cao thủ

----------


## itanium7000

Một cuối tuần nữa lại đến. Chủ nhật này anh em Hà Nội có tổ chức gặp gỡ cuối tuần không bác *Tuấn*, bác *elenercom*, bác *biết tuốt*, bác *imechavn*...và rất nhiều bác khác?

Chủ nhật vừa rồi hẹn hò với các bác uống bia mà cuối cùng cả đoàn lại đi Văn Môn/Yên Phong chứ. Thú thật là lần đầu tiên đi bãi, như một con gà, chẳng biết mua cái gì về tay không trong khi các bác ai cũng có đồ gói mang về  :Embarrassment:

----------

Gamo, imechavn, Tuấn

----------


## imechavn

> Một cuối tuần nữa lại đến. Chủ nhật này anh em Hà Nội có tổ chức gặp gỡ cuối tuần không bác *Tuấn*, bác *elenercom*, bác *biết tuốt*, bác *imechavn*...và rất nhiều bác khác?
> 
> Chủ nhật vừa rồi hẹn hò với các bác uống bia mà cuối cùng cả đoàn lại đi Văn Môn/Yên Phong chứ. Thú thật là lần đầu tiên đi bãi, như một con gà, chẳng biết mua cái gì về tay không trong khi các bác ai cũng có đồ gói mang về


- Đi về tay không là một thành công của bác đó, nếu không bác lại rơi vào một vòng xoáy đam mê mới.
- Vụ cuối tuần đi uống bia tuần này tôi không tham gia được rồi, để dịp khác nhé, đang phải chuyển nhà để mấy ông giao thông làm đường mà.

----------


## Tuấn

> Một cuối tuần nữa lại đến. Chủ nhật này anh em Hà Nội có tổ chức gặp gỡ cuối tuần không bác *Tuấn*, bác *elenercom*, bác *biết tuốt*, bác *imechavn*...và rất nhiều bác khác?
> 
> Chủ nhật vừa rồi hẹn hò với các bác uống bia mà cuối cùng cả đoàn lại đi Văn Môn/Yên Phong chứ. Thú thật là lần đầu tiên đi bãi, như một con gà, chẳng biết mua cái gì về tay không trong khi các bác ai cũng có đồ gói mang về


Tự dưng em lại thấy ..... khát các bác ạ, chắc lại phải bia thui  :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

Anh mua được mỗi mảnh nhôm còi 48k thôi mà chú Tuấn. Bãi dạo này hàng họ chửng có  mà chủ hàng càng ngày càng kiêu.





> Một cuối tuần nữa lại đến. Chủ nhật này anh em Hà Nội có tổ chức gặp gỡ cuối tuần không bác *Tuấn*, bác *elenercom*, bác *biết tuốt*, bác *imechavn*...và rất nhiều bác khác?
> 
> Chủ nhật vừa rồi hẹn hò với các bác uống bia mà cuối cùng cả đoàn lại đi Văn Môn/Yên Phong chứ. Thú thật là lần đầu tiên đi bãi, như một con gà, chẳng biết mua cái gì về tay không trong khi các bác ai cũng có đồ gói mang về

----------


## itanium7000

Thế chủ nhật bia tiếp các bác nhé.

----------


## Tuấn

> Thế chủ nhật bia tiếp các bác nhé.


Yes Sir, tầm trưa đê, tụ tập ở quán bia Tí hói hay cái gì hói hói gần nhà lão Biết tuốt ấy ( cha này đang tăm tia một em bán bia ở đấy, có khuyến mãi đặc biệt ợ )

----------


## itanium7000

> Yes Sir, tầm trưa đê, tụ tập ở quán bia Tí hói hay cái gì hói hói gần nhà lão Biết tuốt ấy ( cha này đang tăm tia một em bán bia ở đấy, có khuyến mãi đặc biệt ợ )


Anh *Tuấn* có hói đâu mà cứ thích hói hói nhỉ? Anh chỉ không có tóc thôi  :Cool: 
Tí hói hay ở đâu cũng được nhưng có thêm một lựa chọn là Legend bia số 4 Vũ Ngọc Phan, bia Đức ngon tuyệt vời, bia đen bia vàng có đủ cả. Nếu uống tầm trưa thì yên tĩnh, uống tối thì nhiều tiết mục hay ho lắm.

----------


## Tuấn

Rất sorry, em vừa nhận được lệnh điều động ngày mai chở phụ huynh đi thăm bà con, hẹn gặp các bác lần sau ợ  :Frown:

----------


## itanium7000

> món gì vậy chú ? mấy chú quen giá ve chai rồi nên mới biết được sự thật thì sốc nặng à ? hehehe , em từng mua hàng mới nên đỡ sốc rồi.


Đơn hàng này em đã hủy và hôm nay đưa lên đây cho các bác tham khảo:

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Há há há trước em cũng đặt mua ray to, đài loan thui ợ, 1 cặp 5m nhìn cái báo giá xong đi mua cục sắt về mài  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy thì các đã hiểu tất cả các loại ray hiện bán ở VN từ TBI , Hiwin có xuất sứ từ đâu chứ , do đó em cũng từng nói tất cả hiểu của china và chấp nhận chất lượng tàm tạm thì sẽ thoải mái hơn , nhưng biết cách dùng nó vẫn tốt và chính xác đến tuyệt vời hehehe.


giữa hàng hoá nghi ngờ thà em chọn hẳn chú china luôn cho thanh thản chứ sau khi dùng mà biết được hàng copy thì ức ói máu.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Gamo

Do đó cũng tội nghiệp mấy chú DIY Tây lắm. Chỉ co HiWin chứ ko có THK để xài

----------


## nhatson

> Do đó cũng tội nghiệp mấy chú DIY Tây lắm. Chỉ co HiWin chứ ko có THK để xài


lí do là mấy chú thik nghịch linh tinh
thu nhập bình quân của hoa kì giờ > 50k/year. kỹ sư thi cũng >80k/year, gấu thì 150k<>200k/year ( máy chú cỡ này, tan sở về  nhà... chỉ có nằm chứ chẳng còn tinh thần diy) nhưng mà cỡ này >thik nghịch hoành tráng oder lun con hass về chơi cho nhank

với dan US ER. japan là.... hạng 2 thôi, chính sách của japan cũng là... hạng 2 so với US/ER

----------

sontnt

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đúng như bác nói thì ở Mẽo thì có vài loại nhóm:
1. Mấy chú như đám châu Á như bọn em thì bán mặt cho trời bán lưng cho đất, 9h sáng đến 9h tối, thứ 7 chủ nhật đi làm
2. Các chú Mẽo thường bên dưới (& kể cả các sếp nữa) là 9-5: sáng 9h có mặt, đúng 5h là cúp laptop về nhà nên bọn nó cũng rảnh lắm

----------


## itanium7000

> Vậy thì các đã hiểu tất cả các loại ray hiện bán ở VN từ TBI , Hiwin có xuất sứ từ đâu chứ , do đó em cũng từng nói tất cả hiểu của china và chấp nhận chất lượng tàm tạm thì sẽ thoải mái hơn , nhưng biết cách dùng nó vẫn tốt và chính xác đến tuyệt vời hehehe.
> 
> giữa hàng hoá nghi ngờ thà em chọn hẳn chú china luôn cho thanh thản chứ sau khi dùng mà biết được hàng copy thì ức ói máu.


Nói chung nhìn là biết thằng nào thật thằng nào nhái (mà nhái thì có lẽ bọn China chỉ đi nhái bọn Taiwan thôi nhỉ?!), độ tinh xảo không bao giờ bằng hàng thật được. Riêng về rail thì em vẫn khoái nhất là THK và NSK, em đã xem đủ các thể loại rail của Đức, Thụy Sĩ, Đài Loan v.v...nhưng của Japan em vẫn thấy có cái gì đó rất là tâm huyết để đưa sản phẩm lên đỉnh cao của chất lượng.

Hàng Taiwain cụ thể là Hiwin cũng có vẻ OK nhưng chất lượng và độ bền vật liệu thì em chưa có điều kiện kiểm nghiệm.

Hàng China...China ngày nay sản xuất công nghệ và công cụ hoàn toàn China nên chất lượng chán lắm. Còn nói chung China ngày xưa thì rất OK vì từ máy móc, công nghệ đều từ Anh quốc đưa sang.

----------

imechavn

----------


## itanium7000

Đam mê và khát vọng có đi chung đường hay không?...

Youtube của bài hát trong phim Khát vọng một thời xa xưa. Ai nhớ bài hát này thì đã già...

_Bâng khuâng năm tháng rộng dài
Thực hư lẫn lộn biết ai tỏ bày
Thoắt vui buồn thoắt chia phôi
Miệt mài theo đuổi dòng đời quẩn quanh
Đường đời thiên lý biếc xanh
Biết ai, ai biết năm canh đợi chờ
Khát khao cuộc sống ước mơ
Hỏi người lữ khách có chờ nhau không ?
Đèn soi tổ ấm thân thương
Oán ân gác lại dặm đường còn xa
Cuộc đời ngắn tựa bài ca
Quan sơn dâu bể cho ta hiểu mình._

----------

Gamo, ppgas, thehiena2

----------


## itanium7000

Gần đây em lại muốn trở lại sở thích này.

----------

nhatson

----------


## itanium7000

Có bác nào sợ máy nén khí không? Em dùng cái ACP-170oL dung tích 05L mà lúc nghe nó bơm cứ rợn rợn, thấy đồng hồ bắt đầu qua vạch 0.8Mpa là ghê ghê nên toàn điều chỉnh tự ngắt ở mức qua 0.8Mpa.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

nhìn cái bản báo giá xong nhìn vào góc nhỏ nhà em, hehehe dc mấy trăm chai ngay góc đó rồi.

----------


## itanium7000

> nhìn cái bản báo giá xong nhìn vào góc nhỏ nhà em, hehehe dc mấy trăm chai ngay góc đó rồi.


Hic, cái đó lâu rồi mà bác ơi  :Cool: 

Trở lại câu hỏi trước. Có bác nào sợ máy nén khí không? Em dùng cái ACP-170oL dung tích 05L mà lúc nghe nó bơm cứ thấy sợ, thấy đồng hồ bắt đầu qua vạch 0.7Mpa là ghê ghê nên chủ động ngắt trước khi nó tự ngắt.

----------


## Tuấn

> Hic, cái đó lâu rồi mà bác ơi 
> 
> Trở lại câu hỏi trước. Có bác nào sợ máy nén khí không? Em dùng cái ACP-170oL dung tích 05L mà lúc nghe nó bơm cứ thấy sợ, thấy đồng hồ bắt đầu qua vạch 0.7Mpa là ghê ghê nên chủ động ngắt trước khi nó tự ngắt.


Em sợ bác ui. Máy nén khí nó có cái bình sắt, bên trong thường có nước, lâu ngày nó bị ăn mỏng đi, đồ cũ mà nó nổ thì bỏ bu cả đám ấy chớ  :Smile: 

Bình áp em làm bình inox thì đỡ được khoản này.

Máy của bác mới tinh thì chả sợ đâu, khống chế áp cho nó ngon lành là ổn ợ

----------

itanium7000

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ngày xưa gần nhà làm công trình, cái bình khí cũ phát nổ 1 cái quành, đó giờ chưa nghe tiếng boom nhưng qua chuyện đó cũng cảm nhận dc tiếng boom nó chua chát thế nào. Thiệt hại là 1 người bị thương, 1 người tử vong ngay tại chỗ, chuyện lúc đó còn học cấp 2, bây giờ em ra trường đời rồi  :Frown:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## hung1706

thông thường mấy cái bình khí nén nó có 1 con ốc xả, bác sợ thì nới ra tí là nó xì xì nhanh hơn chứ không nổ. Cái bình nhà em xài mấy năm trời, có lần em cho bơm quên tắt, gần full áp mà chưa thấy nổ  :Smile: ))).

----------

itanium7000

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy cụ cho mình hỏi chút : cái bình chứa bé tẹo như ngón tay cái thế này nó hoạt động như thế nào mà nó chứa nhiều thế, lượm được những 50 con chim

----------


## Tuanlm

giống cái bình chứa khí CO2 chuyên cho airsoft.

----------


## duonghoang

> Mấy cụ cho mình hỏi chút : cái bình chứa bé tẹo như ngón tay cái thế này nó hoạt động như thế nào mà nó chứa nhiều thế, lượm được những 50 con chim


--- Áp bình này chịu đc bao nhiêu vậy bác, nghĩ sao mình ko chơi luôn cái bình cứu hỏa đeo sau lưng đi rừng mấy ngày luôn bác nhể  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## solero

Trên bình có van an toàn mà. Thi thoảng các cụ kéo van thử xem còn hoạt động không nhé. 

Vụ nước thì vài tuần em lại xả, nước ra đỏ quẹo như nước phù sa ý ạ.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Tuấn

> Mấy cụ cho mình hỏi chút : cái bình chứa bé tẹo như ngón tay cái thế này nó hoạt động như thế nào mà nó chứa nhiều thế, lượm được những 50 con chim





> --- Áp bình này chịu đc bao nhiêu vậy bác, nghĩ sao mình ko chơi luôn cái bình cứu hỏa đeo sau lưng đi rừng mấy ngày luôn bác nhể


Em nhớ đâu chịu được mấy trăm bar, mỗi lần cụ bắn nó tốn có tẹo.

Cụ Biết tuốt thấy bảo có 2 cái bình còn nhỏ hơn mà bắn bao nhiêu năm nay cũng có hết đâu ạ ?

----------


## vusvus

> Mấy cụ cho mình hỏi chút : cái bình chứa bé tẹo như ngón tay cái thế này nó hoạt động như thế nào mà nó chứa nhiều thế, lượm được những 50 con chim


trong cái bình đấy nó chứa CO2 dạng lỏng ợ

----------


## itanium7000

> Mấy cụ cho mình hỏi chút : cái bình chứa bé tẹo như ngón tay cái thế này nó hoạt động như thế nào mà nó chứa nhiều thế, lượm được những 50 con chim


Cái này bình CO2 của Airsoft, hay là bác nhầm với bình PCP của súng hơi PCP ạ? Bình CO2 này hình như cho súng đồ chơi hay các súng đánh trận giả mà. Tạo ra áp không cao, sơ tốc thấp. Còn mấy cái bình PCP hình dạng gần gần giống mà to như cái chai, mấy chú chơi PCP có khi bơm áp nó lên tới hơn 30MPa.

----------

